

Belocal (iOS/Android apps) – like AirBnB, but for travellers - squallstar

Hey guys,<p>just wanted to let you know about a product I just released with a couple of friends. It&#x27;s called Belocal and we aim to do something like &quot;the AirBnb of travel&quot;.<p>Here&#x27;s the website:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;belocal.io<p>Android app:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=io.belocal.belocal<p>iOS App:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;belocal-its-time-to-step-outside&#x2F;id979165664?mt=8<p>Hope you guys will enjoy it! 
Thanks
======
alexmdev
Cool idea! I'll give it a go, thanks for sharing

